# Part III IPAD/TABLET build



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well here are the final products. These are 8"X10" .

The little phone one is from left over material.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the character is outstanding...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What a great build Herb, they look very sharp !


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice job!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Title earned!!!!!!

regardless of the stuffed ballot box


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Title earned!!!!!!
> 
> regardless of the stuffed ballot box


Back to the shop, gots to start contribuating................
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

One of those is a must for kitchens with recipes on a tablet. Nice contribution, Herb.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TenGees said:


> One of those is a must for kitchens with recipes on a tablet. Nice contribution, Herb.


I was thinking the same thing . It would be great to have an iPad that I could use in the kitchen for recipes .
That’s if I ever start cooking lol . One day


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That spalted wood sure makes them special. Great project.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Those badges look good by your names, guys!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Makes me wonder what I ever did with that tablet.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Anyone making items to sell couldn't go wrong with these.Great job Herb.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Precious! contrast wood made them more beautiful!!! Congrats


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@Herb Stoops - I was just out in the shop and realized I have the parts to put one together. I guess I saved the rear support and the shelf as samples so I could make more. But then I got involved with other projects and forgot about it.

...and yes for all that commented, the stands are ideal for the kitchen. They will support clip boards, tablets, whatever needs to be held in place for the cook. I try to stay out of her way. :surprise::grin:

Good choice on the wood.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done Herb. 

Jon


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@herb Stroops

Herb: Thank you for the details on your Ipad holders. Based on those and your photos I was able to construct the one shown below. 

SWMBO picked the materials from a pile of cutoffs and ordered them as shown. 

The notch in the ledge is for easy access to the reset button when the Ipad is set vertically. 

The finish is two coats of MinwAX Antique oil finish, applied per the instructions on the can. 

Unfortunately the back support piece is not as curvaceous as yours, looking more like a carbuncle but then who looks back there.:grin:

Apologies for the sidewise photos. I need ot work on that. :frown:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@JFPNCM Great job, Jon, They came out good the back brace looks good to me. Finish looks great too.
What size did you make yours? 

I don't know anything about the Tablets so didn't realize they needed a notch for the buttons. I did put a hole down through the trough for a cord to plug in like Mike ,@MTStringer did. If they need a notch, I can put that in later I guess.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

Appreciate the comments. The stand is 8 x 12 with the ledge 2" up from the bottom. Based on my wife's feedback I believe it could be a bit shorter and perhaps the angle slightly greater than 20 degrees. I need to check the angle against how she folds the carrying case when she uses it as a stand.

I am not an Ipad user either so the "notch" idea came from my wife. I asked her about the slot for the power cable bu she had no interest in that. If so, it can always be added later. 

One concern she expressed was how easy the back support can be "accidentally" folded. Might end up making it solid. 

Thanks again.

Jon


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @Herb Stoops
> 
> Appreciate the comments. The stand is 8 x 12 with the ledge 2" up from the bottom. Based on my wife's feedback I believe it could be a bit shorter and perhaps the angle slightly greater than 20 degrees. I need to check the angle against how she folds the carrying case when she uses it as a stand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I agree on the back brace folding too easily and on the second batch, I made them fixed. Also made them 8X10. Maybe a 30 degree tilt would be better. I wonder if all tablets have the control buttons in the same place? Maybe there is no standard.

Regardless yours came out good.

Herb


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice and inspirational tablet holders, Herb.
I have been doing some of them for mobiles phones to give them for some relatives. I use 20 degrees for inclination.


----------

